
Chrome and Firefox Developers Aim to Remove Support for FTP - MrXOR
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/google/chrome-and-firefox-developers-aim-to-remove-support-for-ftp/
======
parliament32
Unfortunately FTP is still used by a concerning large number of support sites
with file stores (think manufacturer driver downloads). Personally, I don't
mind using a different application to handle FTP as long as the application
handling works fine (ie Chrome/FF hand off the URL to an external application
like mailto: links, rather than showing you an error page of some sort).

However, I feel like this change has little to do with FTP itself; rather, it
might be coming from Chrome's desire to remove the protocol from the
navigation bar.

